# At 28 inch draw, what length should my arrows be cut at?



## FuryDeliverMe (Jun 1, 2017)

Just got a good deal on some arrows online about $25 off normal retail and the place will cut the arrows for me before shipping, I am somewhat new to bows, I have a 28 inch draw, I will only be shooting my target in the backyard for practice and hunting, probably not 3D anytime soon. What should I have my arrows cut around to? They said if I don't tell them they will stay at 29 3/4 which seems kinda long. What is a good all around size?


----------



## fishdaddy (Aug 26, 2012)

everyone is different but I cut mine 1 inch less than my draw length


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

I generally cut them 1/2" or so less than my DL. If you aren't sure, cut them the same size as your DL. Their can be a lot of factors when choosing arrow length like tip weight, arrow spine, broadhead type, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a 27 inch draw. Mine are cut to 29 or almost 30 inches. My fixed broadhead stay in front of the riser when at full draw.


----------



## FuryDeliverMe (Jun 1, 2017)

Wildneressninja, what is the positive of having such a long arrow at your 27 inch draw?


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

30 inch draw and mine are 28.5 carbon to carbon


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 28" draw. Some arrows are cut at 27" , 28" and 29.5". The arrows cut at 29.5" are easton bloodline 330 and they were stupid easy to bareshaft tune at 57lbs and 100 gr tip. There are too many factors to list. Do some reading. I really like the broadhead just past the riser. Been that way almost 30 yrs.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

30" DL and my arrows are cut to 26.75" carbon to nock throat. This gives me about 1/2" in front of the rest which has worked well for me.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 28 inch draw and mine are cut to 26.25 I believe.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine are at 27.75, no desire to have broadheads behind front of riser.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Mine are cut at 28 1/8". I like my broadhead just past the riser


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

The length of the arrow depends on the
IBO of the bow
Draw length
Arrow spine
Arrow length
Insert and tip weight

Changing arrow length changes the dynamic spine of the arrow making it weak or stiff.

Some arrows I have had two inches shorter than the draw length. This time around they are the same length. It all depends on the list of things I mentioned above.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 28.5 inch draw, and my arrows are 27.5 inches.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Mine are cut at 26 1/4" and I'm 28.5 draw length


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

29" draw, 28" arrows 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

K.I.S.S. 28" draw and 28" carbon to carbon. This will leave BH out past riser a bit.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deth502 (May 7, 2017)

depends more on your bow than anything. im 30" draw and shoot 28 3/4". this length brings my broadhead about 1/4" in front of the prong rest on my hoyt cybertec. i can cut them about 1 1/4" shorter to use on my new hoyt defiant, but i still shoot both and dont want to have to worry about different arrow lengths. if the design of your riser dosent permit the design of broadhead you use to come back past the riser without contact, youre going to need longer arrows. if your rest sits further back and you dont have interference with your broadhead you can get away with a shortr arrow. if you dont plan on hunting, broadhead clearance is a moot point. it all depends on your individual set up and intended use.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out page 15 of the Easton Tuning Guide http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/TuningGuideEaston.pdf. This will be a great reference source for you.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Cut them where the tune the best!


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

i have a 29" draw and have a few different arrow setups for different things. my deer arrows are 28.25" carbon, my goose arrows are 27" carbon. the 27" are about 1/2" in frint of my whisker biscuit rest.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Cut them where the tune the best!


This would be the correct answer.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

loveha said:


> The length of the arrow depends on the
> IBO of the bow
> Draw length
> Arrow spine
> ...


As well as this lol.


----------



## d3ntalbliss (Feb 2, 2016)

I just held at full draw and had the wife Mark my shaft about 1/4 inch from my grip index finger

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

What is your draw weight , what grain field tip are you gonna use what spine are the arrows you bought?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I bareshaft tune so mine end up different with each bow or arrow shaft I use. They are usually in the 27"-28" range but it's never the same for my 28.5" draw length.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

FuryDeliverMe said:


> Just got a good deal on some arrows online about $25 off normal retail and the place will cut the arrows for me before shipping, I am somewhat new to bows, I have a 28 inch draw, I will only be shooting my target in the backyard for practice and hunting, probably not 3D anytime soon. What should I have my arrows cut around to? They said if I don't tell them they will stay at 29 3/4 which seems kinda long. What is a good all around size?


cut them so they are 1-1.5" in front of the rest prongs when in the up position or in front of the bristles... I have a 30" draw, and shoot a 28" arrow ..


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

d3ntalbliss said:


> I just held at full draw and had the wife Mark my shaft about 1/4 inch from my grip index finger
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hopefully she rubbed it off then too :zip:


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

wildernessninja said:


> I have a 27 inch draw. Mine are cut to 29 or almost 30 inches. My fixed broadhead stay in front of the riser when at full draw.


It just how my bow shop set me up when i started. It keeps the fix blade broadheads out in fron of my rizer and clear of my fingers. That if you have a open grip. Also when i started a few yrs ago i wasn't pulling my max poundage ,so that my be why i was setup like that.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

28.5 draw 27.5 carbon to carbon


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

azscorpion said:


> 30 inch draw and mine are 28.5 carbon to carbon


Same here


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I like mine 1" past the arrow rest, 29" DL and 27.5" arrow length, from the valley of the nock to the end of the shaft.


----------



## JimShan (Jun 13, 2020)

*about 1 inch less than draw length*



FuryDeliverMe said:


> Just got a good deal on some arrows online about $25 off normal retail and the place will cut the arrows for me before shipping, I am somewhat new to bows, I have a 28 inch draw, I will only be shooting my target in the backyard for practice and hunting, probably not 3D anytime soon. What should I have my arrows cut around to? They said if I don't tell them they will stay at 29 3/4 which seems kinda long. What is a good all around size?


Your draw length is from the nock to the throat of the grip, meaning the part your thumb and index finger grab on to, then you add 1-3/4 inches and that is how they measure your draw length. This is why the arrow length usually is shorter than the draw lenght. Typically your arrow will measure 1 inch shorter than the draw but not in all cases because you want it to be just in front of the riser. I like my arrows about 1/2 inch in front of the riser so on my 28.5" draw length, my arrows are 28 inches.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

29.5" draw and my arrows are cut at 28.25".


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

My draw is 28”. Arrows are 27 3/4”


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Why bring up a 3 year old post????????


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> Why bring up a 3 year old post????????


Cause he was sure the OP was waiting 3 years for him to answer.


----------



## Davos5.7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Was 2017 really that far away?


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't cut mine anymore. Afraid I'll mess up the arrow's spine.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a 28" draw and my arrows are 28.25" Knock valley to carbon cutoff.


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

Lots of good tips here, but if you are new to archery, you may want to consider a trip to a local bow shop to make sure your DL and boware set up correctly. Then, have them cut the arrows and glue the inserts for your archery/ hunting needs. Typically, the cost to cut arrows is inexpensive and having validate your entire set up and DL is priceless !

Just my .02


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

stevewes2004 said:


> K.I.S.S. 28" draw and 28" carbon to carbon. This will leave BH out past riser a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Same for me 28/28


----------



## WIRE1862 (9 mo ago)

wildernessninja said:


> I have a 27 inch draw. Mine are cut to 29 or almost 30 inches. My fixed broadhead stay in front of the riser when at full draw.


 That makes perfect sense I don’t understand people who shoot shorter.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

It all depends on the entire system. As stated above. Spine, ibo of bow, arrow components, lots of factors. I’m a 28” draw and have arrows cut to 27.5 and another set to 28.25. Depends on how it all works together. Check out the ot2go app. Plug all the numbers in and it will give you a starting point to play with. Good luck.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a 28.5“ draw and cut to 29.5”.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

One inch less than my draw length.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgar247 (Oct 2, 2019)

I cut mine so that my arrow sleeve has about 3/8 of an inch of carbon before the rest. 29 inch draw. Hamskea rest my ctc is 26 and a half inches..


----------



## hoytman2979 (Apr 4, 2009)

28 in draw 28 inch arrow


----------



## WIRE1862 (9 mo ago)

I’m no pro but I realized that it will be & should be little different for each person & bow set-up. I bow hunt, & on my specific bow w/the rest that I have, at 28” draw length, anything between 28-1/4 and 29” will work perfectly fine. As long as all arrows same length, anything within that 3/4” inches works great. And that’s it, after that, it’s all “practice makes perfect”.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

bltefft said:


> I don't cut mine anymore. Afraid I'll mess up the arrow's spine.


i can’t tell if this is. Sarcastic post or a true post.
if sarcastic hha
if not, then you test static spine at 28” for arrow 29” or longer and at 23” if arrow is shorter than 29”. So cutting them will not hurt nor change the static spine. However it will change the dynamic reaction. 

there is no reason to not cut an arrow unless you are a long draw


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Just depends on point weight, spine and tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Since you are going to be hunting too. You can't go wrong if you cut your arrow so that, at full draw, *the end of the shaft is flush with the front of the riser — the side facing the target*. That length will work with any rest on the market, and it will guarantee you don't have clearance problems with fixed-blade broadheads


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

He's probably already cut them since he asked in 2017. Either that or he is a HUGE procrastinator..........lol


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

deadquiet said:


> He's probably already cut them since he asked in 2017. Either that or he is a HUGE procrastinator..........lol


I was thinking the same thing. This one got way more replies than the old ones normally do! Haha


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

deadquiet said:


> He's probably already cut them since he asked in 2017. Either that or he is a HUGE procrastinator..........lol


Oh well. I looked at the question and didn't pay attention to when it was posted. My answer remains for anyone thinking of bowhunting. lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

FuryDeliverMe said:


> Just got a good deal on some arrows online about $25 off normal retail and the place will cut the arrows for me before shipping, I am somewhat new to bows, I have a 28 inch draw, I will only be shooting my target in the backyard for practice and hunting, probably not 3D anytime soon. What should I have my arrows cut around to? They said if I don't tell them they will stay at 29 3/4 which seems kinda long. What is a good all around size?


Cutting to your draw length is always safe, as long as they aren’t weak, you’ll be fine

I cut to 27.25 c-c… just always have


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Oh well. I looked at the question and didn't pay attention to when it was posted. My answer remains for anyone thinking of bowhunting. lol


I hate this new forum. I don’t pay attention the dates


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

FuryDeliverMe said:


> Just got a good deal on some arrows online about $25 off normal retail and the place will cut the arrows for me before shipping, I am somewhat new to bows, I have a 28 inch draw, I will only be shooting my target in the backyard for practice and hunting, probably not 3D anytime soon. What should I have my arrows cut around to? They said if I don't tell them they will stay at 29 3/4 which seems kinda long. What is a good all around size?


did you try drawing one full length?


----------



## Ayden Pengra (9 mo ago)

Depends. If you are shooting broadheads I like them to be about a inch LONGER than my draw. If there just target I would go a 1/2 inch to 1 inch SHORTER than my draw.


----------

